# Lyft App Crash on Galaxy S5



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

I just started driving yesterday and I've found that my Lyft App crashes on average every 30-45 minutes and I can't figure out why. So far, it hasn't done it on the few rides I've given, but it makes me uneasy that it could close at any time. I only drove about 2 hours yesterday, and about 4 1/2 hours today. Before driving, I always reboot the phone and start fresh. I also leave very little running in the background. Anyone else ever have this problem with the App? Maybe I should uninstall and re-install.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

I use an S5 as well. Never a problem. I am assuming you have another app running in the background that is affecting the Lyft app. Close all background apps first.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I have the same problem in SE Florida. I figured it was just that my three year old Droid didn't have enough CPU/Mem. And yes I did close all the apps that I could. I have a Note 4 ordered (although I might go with the Nexus 6) and if that crashes then I know it's the market.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Mark, I have the Note 3, have had tons of issues with the Lyft App exactly as described (on TMobile)
It has even crashed for me while on rides too. Had to reboot after arriving just to end the ride.
Picked up a used iphone from a friend to use for strictly for Uber, and moved my Lyft over to it.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Ever since I upgraded the Lyft app on my HTC M8 it crashes every 30-45 minutes.


----------



## MarkFLL (Oct 2, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I use an S5 as well. Never a problem. I am assuming you have another app running in the background that is affecting the Lyft app. Close all background apps first.


I only have the Lyft App running, sometimes Google Maps. I've even disabled many of the background Apps that are pre-installed by Samsund and ATT. While we're on the subject, how the heck do you contact Lyft? That website is horrible. Looks like a 10 year old could have done a better job.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

LG G2...run like a champ


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

MarkFLL said:


> I only have the Lyft App running, sometimes Google Maps. I've even disabled many of the background Apps that are pre-installed by Samsund and ATT. While we're on the subject, how the heck do you contact Lyft? That website is horrible. Looks like a 10 year old could have done a better job.


I just had my first crash today... maybe I spoke too soon. I only know how to contact Lyft in regards to tolls... that's it, I'm afraid.


----------

